# Belluno, free over night.



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

We are thinking of the future possibility of making a few camper parking spots in our yard. So if anyone has the notion to travel to Belluno we would offer a free night or two to try it out. We can provide water and an electrical hookup, no dumping or toilets. But dumping is free about 10 minutes away. 

Where we live there is a large parking area, a kind of mini forest area, on about 3 acres of land within walking distance to the center of Belluno. We can only do this when we are home and when the inlaws are not staying in the apartments, so it is a bit restricted. Our home is an apartment in a 600 year old villa restored some years ago. PM me or email jhelmathm-architects.com.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nice one! We may be over that way later in the summer. Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

barryd said:


> Nice one! We may be over that way later in the summer. Be careful what you wish for.


 I'm trying to remember if you are the guy that sells kayaks.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jhelm said:


> I'm trying to remember if you are the guy that sells kayaks.


No, Im the guy that wrecks them  Was it WildthingsKev that sells them? Ive had two if you remember. I totalled the first one in the surf at Saltburn in the north Sea.


----------

